# "G" MOTORSPORTS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

"G" MOTORSPORTS IN BANNING CA. we specialize in all custom hydraulic an frame work from molding suspensions to full wrapped frames, we also offer crome powder coating, paint apholstery..an pinstriping no job to small please contact by e mail or pm. only [email protected][url=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/photo65997.jpg/][img]http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5840/photo65997.jpg[/img][/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nie Welds. Any other pics of Impala frames?


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ya homie


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG CHAVO. DOING THE DAMN THANG. I'M GOING TO HIT YOU UP SOON HOMIE. I KNOW YOU THOUGHT I FORGOT ABOUT YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

no worries homie ur good peeps hollar at boy when u ready


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I WILL HOMIE. YOU ARE GOOD PEEPS TOO. DOING SOME HELLA GOOD WORK.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHATS THE TICKET IN upholstery HOMIE


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

So Where Exactly Are You Located?? Off Ramesy?? What Brand Of Hydros You Running??


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:23 PM~19309552
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :wow: is that for a 65 impala??


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:26 PM~19309580
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


  Shit is clean im definetly gonna cruz by and check you out homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG CHAVO BE PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH SOME GOOD ASS PRICES TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

kool i worked on a couple of ur members cars homie back in the days in moreno valley


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

YEAH I KNOW. I'M JUST CASH STRAPPED RIGHT NOW OR ELSE MY SHIT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE A LONG TIME AGO FROM YOU HOMIE.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 2 door fleetwood convertion


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

on those molded a arms do you weld bolts on the top of the arm befor covering the balljoint area then mount the balljoint from the bottom?


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

REAL CLEAN WORK HOMIE GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

NICE WORK CAT DADDY


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:53 PM~19309804
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

*TTT with some pretty shit not no junk*


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 18 2010, 03:40 PM~19362185
> *TTT with some pretty shit not no junk
> 
> 
> ...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 18 2010, 03:40 PM~19362185
> *TTT with some pretty shit not no junk
> 
> 
> ...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:44 PM~19309733
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 18 2010, 10:59 PM~19365141
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

BIG OSO 59 had to do my thang !! *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG DAWG* 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

*JUS DIPPN CAR CLUB *  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 65 CHEVY JDN


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

BIG BODY CADDI "CALI STYLE CC.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 AM~19367341
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

bump for the homie


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUE DICE EL G MORTORSPORTS


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Dec 20 2010, 04:40 PM~19377712
> *QUE DICE EL G MORTORSPORTS
> *


doing what we do perro wHATS THE WORD OUT THERE


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Dec 20 2010, 04:40 PM~19377712
> *QUE DICE EL G MORTORSPORTS
> *


 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 20 2010, 05:53 PM~19377817
> *doing what we do perro wHATS THE WORD OUT THERE
> *


i should be in your neck of the wood this week end.te voy a llevar los cueritos de rana  

ill hit you up when im out your way


TTT for the crew out at G MORTORSPORTS and if you dont know now you know


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Dec 21 2010, 08:27 AM~19383617
> *i should be in your neck of the wood this week end.te voy a llevar los cueritos de rana
> 
> ill hit you up when im out your way
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

*TTT *


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 23 2010, 09:38 PM~19407293
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Contagious_1 (Sep 22, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Contagious_1_@Jan 3 2011, 01:15 PM~19490981
> *:wave:
> *


que onda loco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us DONT MISS OUT!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BIG DAWG...... I RECOMMEND CHAVO 2 ANY ONE. HIS WORK IS CLEAN PRICE'S ARE GOOD AND QUALITY WORK. NO B/S AND A GOOD DUDE. I MET HIM FROM LAY IT LOW AROUND 2 YRS AGO AND IM A RETUNRNING CUSTOMER 5 TIME'S AROUND AND IN A FEW MORE WEEKS HE WILL BE DOING MY 6TH. GRACIAS FOR THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. - HEAVENBOUND


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

LOVING YOUR WORK BRO......KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19592396
> *LOVING YOUR WORK BRO......KEEP IT UP HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you homie!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Jan 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19590864
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG DAWG...... I RECOMMEND CHAVO 2 ANY ONE.  HIS WORK IS CLEAN PRICE'S ARE GOOD AND QUALITY WORK. NO B/S AND A GOOD DUDE. I MET HIM FROM LAY IT LOW AROUND 2 YRS AGO AND IM A RETUNRNING CUSTOMER 5 TIME'S AROUND AND IN A FEW MORE WEEKS HE WILL BE DOING MY 6TH. GRACIAS FOR THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. - HEAVENBOUND
> *


thanks homie i appreciate that bro!! i got that quote ready for you homie i will pm it to you!


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 9 2011, 08:54 PM~19552160
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us DONT MISS OUT!
> *


U kno we're there.....


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Jan 15 2011, 01:55 AM~19603271
> *U kno we're there.....
> *


hope ur boy can roll in with u in that clean 8 homie


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 16 2011, 10:15 AM~19611748
> *hope ur boy can roll in with u in that clean 8 homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT

cant wait to finish the ace i see my self already rolling bumping this


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

bump for the crew at G MORTORSPORTS


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Big Chavo! Putting it down como siempre. See you out there at the show homie, gonna go to help the youngsters with their program, The homie be putting it down for the community too...that's being a "G"! 

G Motorsports... To The Top!


----------



## Big Doughnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

WHAT UP CHAVO. ITS THE HOMIE BIG RAY THAT USE TO WORK WITH YOU AND CLEMENTE AT THE SHOP IN MO VALLEY.(WHITE TOWNCAR). GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE. ILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND WITH THE 64. LAST TIME IT WILL BE SHOWN. GOOD JOB ON THE WORK.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doughnuts_@Feb 7 2011, 07:08 PM~19812346
> *WHAT UP CHAVO. ITS THE HOMIE BIG RAY THAT USE TO WORK WITH YOU AND CLEMENTE AT THE SHOP IN MO VALLEY.(WHITE TOWNCAR). GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE. ILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND WITH THE 64. LAST TIME IT WILL BE SHOWN. GOOD JOB ON THE WORK.
> *


what it do big dawg u need anything just hollar at me homie!!!


----------



## Big Doughnuts (Nov 2, 2010)

FOO SHOO. SOLD THE SIX FOUR AND NOW GOING TO BE BUSTING OUT WITH A 93 BIG BODY. WANNA MAKE IT TAKE FLIGHT LIKE PAN AM


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doughnuts_@Feb 8 2011, 07:43 PM~19821897
> *FOO SHOO. SOLD THE SIX FOUR AND NOW GOING TO BE BUSTING OUT WITH A 93 BIG BODY. WANNA MAKE IT TAKE FLIGHT LIKE PAN AM
> *


hollar at me big dawg!


----------



## swagg123 (Feb 1, 2011)

nice work holmes


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swagg123_@Feb 13 2011, 01:20 PM~19858722
> *nice work holmes
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19862304
> *Nice work.
> *


thanks homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS GOOD WIT IT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Feb 18 2011, 10:18 PM~19906769
> *WHATS GOOD WIT IT
> *


same oh same o big homie chasing this paper!!


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 03:17 PM~19309110
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Feb 21 2011, 12:06 AM~19921238
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Feb 22 2011, 07:18 PM~19936166
> *:biggrin:
> *


bump


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep,, Chavo the MAN can't nobody fade him he got the inland valley on locc!!!!!!!! U better ask sumbody


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hazmad_@Feb 25 2011, 09:14 AM~19958122
> *Yep,, Chavo the MAN can't nobody fade him he got the inland valley on locc!!!!!!!! U better ask sumbody
> *


WHAT UP MY *****!!!!!! BIG MAD RUNNING SHIT OUT HERE !!!!! THANKS FOR UR BUISNESS U AINT PLAYN WHEN WHEN IT COMES TO THE BUISNESS!


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Feb 25 2011, 07:48 PM~19962235
> *WHAT UP MY *****!!!!!! BIG MAD RUNNING SHIT OUT HERE !!!!! THANKS FOR UR BUISNESS U AINT PLAYN WHEN WHEN IT COMES TO THE BUISNESS!
> *


ALWAYS BUSINESS MY NIGG NEVA PERSONAL!!!!! ****** JUS DONT GET IT......LOL


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

wat up homie nice work... do you in house striping and leafing??


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THE MAN 4 THE JOB GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 9 2011, 03:29 PM~20052399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 13 2011, 10:16 PM~20085260
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda way ! got them brackets for homie whats the word hit me up ..


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

Chavo's the Man and really good prices Thanks G cant wait to get my Towncar back .....


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

BIG CHAVO WHATS GOOD WIT IT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Mar 16 2011, 06:50 PM~20108616
> *BIG CHAVO WHATS GOOD WIT IT
> *


same oh same O.G tryn to make this paper homie ! what crakin on ur side of town!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 16 2011, 02:38 PM~20106675
> *Chavo's the Man and really good prices Thanks G cant wait to get my Towncar back .....
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS carnal i got u coverd homie ! im gonna have out tippn very soon homie thanks for ur buisness!


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 03:47 PM~20123574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

thanks for the props homie'S i really appreciate ur guys is buisness GRACIAS!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 24 2011, 07:18 AM~20167851
> *~TTT~
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

NO PROB. JUST HOLLAR AT ME!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Mar 28 2011, 11:18 AM~20200958
> *TTT
> *


what up big dawg!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 28 2011, 08:56 PM~20205855
> *what up big dawg!
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO!! NOTHIN MUCH ON THIS SIDE OF THE TOWN WHATS UP WITH YOU?


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Mar 29 2011, 08:39 AM~20208783
> *QUE ONDA LOCO!! NOTHIN MUCH ON THIS SIDE OF THE TOWN WHATS UP WITH YOU?
> *


same oh same homie puttin these rides together


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here there buddy, long time no see.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Apr 2 2011, 12:15 AM~20241123
> *Here there buddy, long time no see.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up man!!!! everything good homie keepn busy hows everything out ur way?


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:21 PM~20245726
> *what up man!!!! everything good homie keepn busy hows everything out ur way?
> *


Everything is everything homie, its good to hear from u...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Apr 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20246088
> *Everything is everything homie, its good to hear from u...... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

CHAVO JUST JUICED MY 54 HERE'S A PIC. GRACIA'S BIG DAWG. - HEAVENBOUND


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Apr 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20260559
> *CHAVO JUST JUICED MY 54 HERE'S A PIC. GRACIA'S BIG DAWG. - HEAVENBOUND
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: 

looking good Big Dog!!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Apr 4 2011, 11:08 PM~20261949
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> looking good Big Dog!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:03 PM~20278808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gotta take care of my boy ruben he is my best customer!!!! i have done over 13 cars for him in less then a year so he got VIP all day !! lol GRACIAS HOMIE FOR UR BUISNESS


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinstyleVP66_@Apr 9 2011, 05:38 PM~20299463
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

whats good young man


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Apr 14 2011, 07:42 PM~20341850
> *whats good young man
> *


what up big dawg i hustled up a frame for u homie hit up big mad ! u need some wrappn on it hollar at ya boy! i got you!


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Will Do. whats good


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 03:35 PM~20347417
> *Will Do. whats good
> *


just doing the do big homie ! tryn to get the homies mad lack out in traffic !! that fool is busting out this year....


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT G MOTORSPORTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

YO CHAVO I'M HEADED YOUR WAY HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 21 2011, 12:09 PM~20389625
> *YO CHAVO I'M HEADED YOUR WAY HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


we stay ready my boy just hollar at me


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump bump !!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WASUP CHAVO U DID A CLEAN JOB ON MY FLEETWOOD SOME PICS 



























TTT


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

CHAVO JUST PICKED MY CAR UP. I KNOW YOU GONA HOOK IT UP HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 04:16 PM~19309101
> *"G" MOTORSPORTS IN BANNING CA. we specialize in all custom hydraulic an frame work from molding suspensions to full wrapped frames, we also offer crome powder coating, paint  apholstery..an pinstriping no job to small please contact by e mail or pm. only [email protected][url=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/photo65997.jpg/][img]http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5840/photo65997.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


thats chabos shop right my homie luis from lifted goes their from time to time! what happend with kool aid? :biggrin:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 25 2011, 08:38 PM~20419524
> *CHAVO JUST PICKED MY CAR UP. I KNOW YOU GONA HOOK IT UP HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


what up big dawg!! ur rag is in good hands homie !!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@May 2 2011, 11:14 PM~20472868
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


what up G !!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Apr 23 2011, 01:05 PM~20403222
> *WASUP CHAVO  U DID A CLEAN JOB ON MY FLEETWOOD SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...


latin luxury! in the big body :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey carnal seen the LACK at the cruise night at the burger stand looking super clean keep up the good work!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@May 3 2011, 09:56 PM~20480526
> *what up big dawg!!  ur rag  is in good hands homie !!
> *


CALL ME HOMIE. I WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT AND CHECK OUT YOUR SPOT.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 7 2011, 09:43 AM~20502903
> *CALL ME HOMIE. I WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT AND CHECK OUT YOUR SPOT.
> *


kool homie


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Nice work homie. What's your price on a basic 2 pump setup install


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.t.t


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

G_MOTORSPORTS said:


> ttt


 CHAVO WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

*big MAD"S LACK*



Tweetis[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 331084._xfImport[/ATTACH] E Bird;14179216]CHAVO WHATS GOOD HOMIE


THANKS FOR HELPN ME OUT WITH THE TRUNK HOMIE UR BOY WAS DOWN FOR A MIN


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

G_MOTORSPORTS said:


> THANKS FOR HELPN ME OUT WITH THE TRUNK HOMIE UR BOY WAS DOWN FOR A MIN


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)




----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

Now who fuccin wit dat


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

I neva let no bustas test me no mo


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

G_MOTORSPORTS said:


> ttt


 saludos desde chicago para mi homeboy chavo a toda madre mi chavo!!!!!!!!!!!see u in vegas *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PURA SANGRE LOWRIDERS!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:dunno::dunno: nobody home??? que onda perro!!!!!!!!!!!!:420:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda chavo!! you gonna make my other caddy hit way beter than this?!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

A FEW PICS OF MY CLUB PURA SANGRE BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

T​THIS THE ONE YOU GONNA DO UP FOR ME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

que onda perro u no i got perrito !!!!!!


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

CHAVO WHATS GOOD FAMILY


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

what up homie whats good got the five on the streets allready my boy!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

cant wait to see that frame on this one bro and a custom "G" motor sports hyDro set up !!!!! MO VALLEY STYLE IN CHICAGO *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

my bday 2weeks ago PURA SANGRE


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

G_MOTORSPORTS said:


> what up homie whats good got the five on the streets allready my boy!!!


 yeah family,just dialin it in so i can get it in;ya know. whats tha word on yo end.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 338464
> que onda chavo!! you gonna make my other caddy hit way beter than this?!!!!!


O YOU BETTER START STOCKING UP ON BACK BUMPERS CAUSE YOUR GONA BE NEEDING THEM,IF YOU GETTING THAT G MORTORSPORTS SPECIAL


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> O YOU BETTER START STOCKING UP ON BACK BUMPERS CAUSE YOUR GONA BE NEEDING THEM,IF YOU GETTING THAT G MORTORSPORTS SPECIAL


 hell yea homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!prob not the last one chavo will do for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

chavo check out ur boy in 1989 with my 78 regal on tru-classics w 560s hydros front n back! i was 16 perro!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

in 1987 i had this one 77 MC on supremes .i was 14yrs old taking it to high school


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

What up Big Chavo Iam on the hunt for a new LowLow and you know Big Chavo is going to Cut it up......for me Ready to get back in the Game ......G-sportmotors in Banning :h5: IS THE SPOT


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

whats up bro u must b hella busy ur never on here thats good homie,,


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

simon carnal gracias a dios i will be posting some new pics perro


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

BIG CHAVO WHATS GOOD, STILL GOT IN THE RIDE. RE DOIN THE TRUNK. GON TRY TO GET YOUR WAY THIS WEEKEND FAMILY


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

any time homeboy just hollar at me


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIG CHAVO DOIN MAD SHIT OUT IN BANNING.


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

chavo check out this rag 65 build up. Tell what you think.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave::rant: CALL ME WHEN U CAN HOMIE


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt for g motorsports!

hoppos crew!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

mrlowrider77 said:


>


THIS CAR LOOKS BEAUTIFUL N CLASSY DAMMM


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

PURA SANGRE said:


> THIS CAR LOOKS BEAUTIFUL N CLASSY DAMMM


ttt


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT :ninja:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

QVOLE BIG CHAVO!!!! FINALLY GOT HER HOME WAITING TO PUT ON!!!!!! 












GMS OFFICIALLY IN CHICAGO !!!!!Y QUE


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

MY 93 CHIPPING PERRO!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

View attachment 447211


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

UNLOADING G.M.S. WRAPPED FRAME IN CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

View attachment 447220


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

THIS THE ONE FRAME 






YOU DOING NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

THIS ONES NEXT MY BOY! WRAPPED FRAME FUCK THE FRONT END SWAP THE WHOLE CARS GOTTA B AN 07!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

​ LOUISVILLE KY 2 WEEKS AGO


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SEE U IN CHICAGO SOON ESE U GOTTA COME GET OUR CARS OUTTA THE CHIPPING ZONE!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

K


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

​THIS SET UP IS ABOUT 11 YEARS OLD PERRO NEVER REPLACED DUMP OR PUMP HEADS..HILOW *****


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> GMS OFFICIALLY IN CHICAGO !!!!!Y QUE
> 
> Chavo in Chi-Town, what happened homie you get ranned out of Cali???


 ​I KIDNAPPED HIM HOMIE! GONNA HAVE TO START THE WHERE IS CHAVO THREAD! EXCEPT MY BOY DONT OWE ANYONE PEOPLE OWE HIM!!!:rofl:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> OOOOOOKKKK!! Yea how come he's always watching his back out here.


 :roflmao:HE DONT WANA GET MUGGED! PURA SANGRE GOT HIS BACK O LOS BAN`O EN SANGRE,,,,,,


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

lmao! ur a g for that too many haters in this world my boy gots too watch my back aint gonna get caught slippn thats the name of the game !


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

G_MOTORSPORTS said:


> lmao! ur a g for that too many haters in this world my boy gots too watch my back aint gonna get caught slippn thats the name of the game !


 simmon carnal usually an upper cut will shut up a hater pero ****** dont want an oldfashion putasos, always gotta take it to the next level..haters gonna hate carnal thats everywhere.. Ehchale gannas perro!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> GMS OFFICIALLY IN CHICAGO !!!!!Y QUE
> 
> Chavo in Chi-Town, what happened homie you get ranned out of Cali???


HEY HOMIE PEOPLE COME FROM ALL OVER TO GET QUALITY WORK DONE ON THEIR CAR BY BIG CHAVO. AINT NOBODY RUNNIN CHAVO NO WHERE. CHAVO HAS DONE SOME OF THE BEST WORK I HAVE SEEN. AND HE HIS COOL AS FUCK AND HE IS NOT OUT TO BURN NOBODY. HE GETS DOWN. HE TAKE PRIDE IN HIS WORK. AND I AM GLAD HE IS WORKING ON MY CAR. STOP HATEN ON THE HOMIE YOU DON'T KNOW HIM. I GOT HIS BACK 100% HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Ok here we go. First of all I never said I was hateing on him, was just making a comment. Then people get all but hurt and think they now him just cause they recently meet him. And you think I don't know him guess again. I use to work with chavo at a hydrualic shop in Moreno Valley many years ago. Shit iv even been to his house and use to kick it with him. Chavo knows who I am and what my clubs about. There's some people out there that don't like him for reasons I won't bring up. Yea the vato is cool and I still say what's up to him. He never burn me. So get your panties out your camel toe and chill the fuck out.


 ***** I didnt just meet him AND u contradicting uself if he never burnd you n u been to his house SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GTFO YO GOT YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH *****..AND THIS ME PURA SANGRE (847) 371~1262 what u kno u fool ***** fuckn hater. Chitown ***** ask someone bitch...


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I m not a ***** puta. Straight chicano. And what am I supposed to be scared. Why you think the shop got shut down. So chumpa mi verga puto.


 internet tuff guy....bitch...ur funny ...come to Chicago..I got peeps in s Cal..u got peeps in chitown have them call me bitch


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

And you still a ***** chicano Niger worse


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I scared. Talk about banging on the internet!


 pues calmate then if u got shit to say go to GMS im sure my boy will handel


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Chitown Putos


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

ima b here


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Check my page fool ALL chitown sabe quien soy yo..I aint shit but im respected ....PURA SANGRE SOMOS PUROS PRIMOS HERMANOS ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

six 2 said:


> HEY HOMIE PEOPLE COME FROM ALL OVER TO GET QUALITY WORK DONE ON THEIR CAR BY BIG CHAVO. AINT NOBODY RUNNIN CHAVO NO WHERE. CHAVO HAS DONE SOME OF THE BEST WORK I HAVE SEEN. AND HE HIS COOL AS FUCK AND HE IS NOT OUT TO BURN NOBODY. HE GETS DOWN. HE TAKE PRIDE IN HIS WORK. AND I AM GLAD HE IS WORKING ON MY CAR. STOP HATEN ON THE HOMIE YOU DON'T KNOW HIM. I GOT HIS BACK 100% HOMIE. :thumbsup:


 orale carnal go by the shop in may ima take a vacation down thir orale!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

PURA SANGRE said:


> orale carnal go by the shop in may ima take a vacation down thir orale!


Let me know when you come down homie. I checked out some of your rides homie fuckin nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

six 2 said:


> Let me know when you come down homie. I checked out some of your rides homie fuckin nice. :thumbsup:


 for sure bro! We'll throw a cookout at the shop! And a hop!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 447765
> View attachment 447765
> View attachment 447765


*
I'm loving this picture!!!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Erika CCE said:


> *
> I'm loving this picture!!!*


 hey thanks Erika! It was cool chilling with the cool cars family while we were down there! Lmk when u ship the rest of that order,on a side note I haven't been able to put down that ADEX since yesterday!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SALUDOS DESDE CHICAGO!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 449075
> SALUDOS DESDE CHICAGO!


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

six 2 said:


> :thumbsup:


 sup bro!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 64 pushin (Jul 2, 2009)

Shots out to chavo and the shop in lowrider mag this month...congrats


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

RF LINCOLN said:


> :wow: is that for a 65 impala??


DEAMM NICE


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

Garcias to Chavo , Big Gary , and :h5: all the homies at G-sport motors for hooking up my caddy the set up came out clean ready to go dippin this summer..........


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTFT Homie from that boy Young G Klassick Car Club stay up Patna!!!


----------



## DONATE LIFE (Oct 11, 2012)

*donate life*

gracias big chavo for bringing my sons regal back to life.. you and all your staff at g motorsports have been great


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Dnt trip jessie . Im glad we cud help carnal thank u for letting us take part in this project for this organization. The pleasure is ours! GMS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Q vo primo lookn good homie


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Wanna give props to the homie david from.thee artistics c.c and jr. From elite c.c for there trophys at the vegas super show alot of. Nice cars an alot of competition . Thanks. For repen the shop GMS


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554480&stc=1&d=1350360689


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554488&stc=1&d=1350361063


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 449075


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554499&stc=1&d=1350363065 GMS!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:wave:call me !


----------

